# Biete EVGA GTX 670 2GB FTW



## The_Chosen (6. März 2015)

Verkaufe hier meine GTX 670 2 GB FTW von EVGA wegen Systemwechsels. 
Karte ist technisch einwandfrei. 
Preis 140€, VK übernehme ich.

Greetz
The Chosen


----------

